# Bob's Brine



## nh3b's (Jan 27, 2008)

I got this brine recipie from a friend of mine who passed away in 98. This is the only brine I have ever used and it does make some great beer drinking Salmon and Trout!

Sharing this is the LEAST I can do from the knowledge I have gained since joining this site. Enjoy!

1 Gal of water
1 Cup of kosher salt
1 Cup brown sugar
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
1/2 to 1 tsp tabasco sauce
1 Cup soy sauce (sometimes I use a half and half of teriaki)
1 bay leaf (sometimes 2)

Heat to simmer and then let cool. Place fish in brine overnight or longer. Blot with a paper towel & airdry until tackey.

smoke with 2 part apple and 1 part alder. Bob used to use 3 pans. After 2 pans of wood chips baste with equal parts of maple syrup and honey.

I remember Bob had an electric smoker. Since I am inexpierienced with using lump and chips I have had success with a few oak and apple logs. This really comes out good. I hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you for the recipe nh! I will give it a try.


----------



## nh3b's (Jan 27, 2008)

Oops, I forgot 1 more ingredient, 1 tsp lemon pepper.


----------



## smokey bryan (Jan 27, 2008)

I plan on trying some tout fishing this year in north georgia and I love drinking beer so maybe ill have A chance to try it out. Thanks for recipie.


----------



## venture (Aug 16, 2008)

This looks like a pretty typical brine recipe, but with a few tasty twists thrown in.  I will definitely try this one.  Thank for posting it!


----------



## worknplay (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree with you nh3b's,This is a great site with great people.

Going to try this right now.
Dont have any lemon/pepper so just poured in a little lemon juice in and some ground pepper!


----------

